# Lowrance StructureScan is Here



## grego (Oct 22, 2009)

Have you guys seen that the Lowrance StructureScan has been released? Lowrance StructureScan is Here! .

Has anyone bought and installed it yet? If so please post a review and some pics if you can.

Thanks,
Grego


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here are plenty of pictures.

http://www.walleyecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159225


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

That detail is MINDBLOWING!!! How much will this add-on cost?


----------



## grego (Oct 22, 2009)

Cost of the hardware add-on is around $599 for now


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

So this was supposed to come out when - a year ago?
It's about time Lowrance put it on the market, they've been advertising about it for ever.

I think the reason Lowrance made the announcement when they did to keep people from buying Humminbird's similar product. 
I talked to many many guys that were interested in structure scan and are hugely disappointed in the delay. Now, it's the middle of November and we can't even use it.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Fletch said:


> So this was supposed to come out when - a year ago?
> It's about time Lowrance put it on the market, they've been advertising about it for ever.
> 
> I think the reason Lowrance made the announcement when they did to keep people from buying Humminbird's similar product.
> I talked to many many guys that were interested in structure scan and are hugely disappointed in the delay. Now, it's the middle of November and we can't even use it.



The structure scan was announced to be in the works when they released the HDS units that were not available until this spring.


----------



## grego (Oct 22, 2009)

Has anyone had a chance to install and test the new StructureScan product? Any great pics or tales of crazy fish catching?

Thanks for any news on this.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm already hearing bad stuff about it.
One of the highest rated boat manufacturers said
"we wouldn't recommend them".

Got me worried now.
Time will tell.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm holding out for the feature that tells you what the fish is. Like a womans voice saying "13 inch crappie, 12 feet 7 inches deep"
Don't laugh, it's coming.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

I heard that Humminbird is coming out with something similar/new.
From what I've read, Humminbird support is hands down the better company.
I think that when Navico took control of Lowrance their quality and support went down the drain.
I have a HDS5 and so far I like it. And I hope nothing goes wrong with it cause their support is horrid.
I bought a used boat at the beginning of October. The console unit was/is a Lowrance 520. The previous owner sent it back on about September 15th. After 3 calls by the previous owner, and a few calls and emails from me, the unit is supposed to show up today November 30th! 2 1/2 months to get a unit repaired? I'm not a happy camper.

As for the detail of structure scan, think about the detail of fish being marked in previous advertisements. I don't think I've ever seen the upside down V as clear as what I've seen on their advertisements.
What you are seeing in the advertisement is the very best detail under the very best conditions. 
My guess is what you and I will see is probably not going to be as clear/detailed.

If I have one more problem with a lowrance unit, I'm done. I'll go to humminbird, garmin, bottom line, whatever.

Someone needs to develop some software to run a transducer off of a panasonic toughbook laptop. Spending $700+ for a 5 inch screen is getting out of control.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Fletch said:


> I heard that Humminbird is coming out with something similar/new.
> 
> I was told the same thing by one of the clerks at Bass Pro in Cinci. He said they were making the upgrade available (supposedly for free) for the existing Humminbird SI units. I did play with the new Lowrance unit at the store, and the thing I like the best is the enhanced downshooting sonars detail. I hope HB's upgrade is that good.
> I've also been told that all of the pictures in the advertising and simulation modes of the units are done in saltwater. The higher density of the saltwater makes the definitions more crisp.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

I Fish said:


> I've also been told that all of the pictures in the advertising and simulation modes of the units are done in saltwater. The higher density of the saltwater makes the definitions more crisp.


I bet that's true.
All of these manufacturers show you the very best readings. It isn't what you will typically see all the time.


----------

